# Polaroid Instant Cameras are back...



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Interesting - no ink or ribbons - the paper is the film...*


*Polaroid Z2300 Instant Digital Camera*












> Having trouble deciding between analog and digital photography? Get the best of both worlds with the Polaroid Z2300 Instant Digital Camera ($160). Sporting a 10 megapixel sensor, 3-inch LCD, and SD storage, it's a capable compact camera, but thanks to the built-in ZINK printer, it's much more — on-board editing tools let you crop images and add effects before printing them out in full color, giving you both a digital file and a 2x3, smudge-proof, water-resistant print with a sticky back for good measure. Arriving in August.


(Polaroid via UnCrate)


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah...that isn't going to last.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Even James Garner and Mariette Hartley won't be able to sell that one.


----------



## jowyum (Dec 25, 2011)

do youknow anyone that has used it to comment on the usability/quality?


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

An ordinary pocket digicam with a built-in printer of wallet-size snaps may sound goofy at first, but this could actually find a niche market. 

Passport photos come to mind, but who knows what other uses there could be?

I wouldn't write this one off too quickly...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

iMatt said:


> An ordinary pocket digicam with a built-in printer of wallet-size snaps may sound goofy at first, but this could actually find a niche market.
> 
> Passport photos come to mind, but who knows what other uses there could be?
> 
> *I wouldn't write this one off too quickly...*


I agree... time will tell but lots of people still like having a print and if the quality is decent instant can be a lot of fun at parties and other social occasions.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Did see some results. Quality was quite good but then the natural North lighting in the old Gushul Studio is about as good as it gets.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Sounds interesting cost per print isn't too bad if the prices I saw are correct. Think it worked out to 20 cents a photo. My guess is it would be fun to have at a wedding reception or party.


----------



## julian_photo (May 4, 2006)

Yea the wedding idea is kinda cool. Really the market for this in my mind is probably the tween - teen market. They love printing out photos of friends and don't care so much about quality that often.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Niteshooter said:


> Sounds interesting cost per print isn't too bad if the prices I saw are correct. Think it worked out to 20 cents a photo. My guess is it would be fun to have at a wedding reception or party.


20 cents pe photo when you can take any digital camera and take thousands of pictures for free and only print the ones you really want. A very small niche indeed.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> 20 cents pe photo when you can take any digital camera and take thousands of pictures for free and only print the ones you really want. A very small niche indeed.


Yeah it doesn't appeal to me either but I can see the market sort of. But then the average person probably doesn't take thousands of digital photos. My father in law for example, I gave him my Canon G6 to replace his G2. I suspect he may have taken 20-30 photos in the past 5 years with it. Mainly at Christmas.... put his G2 into my collection because it was in mint condition if it has more than 200 shots on the counter I will be surprised.

Plus a lot of folks don't really notice the quality or lack thereof which would probably be the first thing you and I would notice. The one thing I learned from photo retail was that there was no such thing as a bad picture in many peoples eyes since it was triggering a memory and not a technical response.


----------

